# My very first dovetail - EVER



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

So I watched a few videos on hand-cut dovetails and decided to give it a go for the heck of it.

Now before you laugh, please keep in mind that this is my very first dovetail - ever. That includes router jigs as well. Think of it more as a proof of concept.

I know it's terrible, but I made it with two scraps of pine, an old coping saw with a lot of blade deflection, and two Harbor Freight butter knives (chisels). I also did it in less than a couple of minutes.

Once I get myself a pull-saw and some sharp chisels, I'll be off to the races.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It would be kind of spooky if you banged out perfect dovetails on your very first go…these look like great dovetails, I think you are off to a great start! Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

My first one took three hours and didn't look half as good as yours.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm definitely not laughing!

These are better than many of mine, and I've done thousands of dovetails.

Great job,

-Bill


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats, well done! And now the fun really begins!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

"Butter knives"? Bwahahaha!
Sure looks better than my first ones.
Bill


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Those look way better than my first try, nice work! I have the Veritas dovetail saw and really like it, however when I started, I used the Harbor Freight small pull saw for about 6 months (the one with the short blade and wooden handle) and it worked well for me, as long as you let the saw do the work and don't force it (in which case the blade deflected all over the place).


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well done and keep up the good work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

